# Documentary about the castrati



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Really interesting, goes into the history and whatnot, and then they attempt to recreate what a castrato would sound like 





But to be quite honest, I have an ulterior motive in posting this. Can anyone id the aria that plays starting at about 5:35 in part 2 of the documentary here: 




I'm sure it's probably something very well known and you'll all be aghast that I don't recognize it straight away. I'm going to fall back on my old reliable excuse of "I'm still an opera newbie" 

Many thanks!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

"Scherza infida" from Handel's Ariodante. One of my favourite Handel arias.

Thanks for the pointer to the doco. Looks interesting


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Mille grazie!

Lovely aria indeed. The more I hear of baroque opera, the more I like it. Just listened to 'Voglio Tempo', knocked my socks off.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, I'm now a big fan of baroque opera - Monteverdi, Handel, Rameau especially.

And practically the two best opera DVDs out there, as we have said many times before and will continue to say until EVERYONE HAS A COPY!!!:trp:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm sure I'll pick up Les Indes Galantes at some point; I've thoroughly enjoyed the clips on YT and am a huge fan of Patricia Petibon. Think I'll hold off on the Giulio Cesare, though -- really can't stand Ms. de Neise's voice. Her vibrato sounds, to my ear, much too harsh and barely under control. Nice to look at, though  
Plus, rumor has it that a new production with Natalie Dessay as Cleopatra will premiere in 2012 and ... well, my feelings for Ms. Dessay are abundantly clear


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> Think I'll hold off on the Giulio Cesare, though -- really can't stand Ms. de Neise's voice. Her vibrato sounds, to my ear, much too harsh and barely under control. Nice to look at, though












If 2012 seems like a long time away, you might like this version instead. Inger Dam Jensen is a very fine Cleopatra (and don't worry, she's not bald the whole way through).

I've posted a review of it on the Opera on DVD thread.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> "Scherza infida" from Handel's Ariodante. One of my favourite Handel arias.


Indeed. One of his finest.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> I'm sure I'll pick up Les Indes Galantes at some point; I've thoroughly enjoyed the clips on YT and am a huge fan of Patricia Petibon. Think I'll hold off on the Giulio Cesare, though -- really can't stand Ms. de Neise's voice. Her vibrato sounds, to my ear, much too harsh and barely under control. Nice to look at, though
> Plus, rumor has it that a new production with Natalie Dessay as Cleopatra will premiere in 2012 and ... well, my feelings for Ms. Dessay are abundantly clear


Patricia Petibon is lovely! And I share your concerns for Danielle's voice, but this production of Giulio Cesare is very enjoyable in a number of other ways, not to forget that she is indeed nice to look at. I'd give it a try, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> Really interesting, goes into the history and whatnot, and then they attempt to recreate what a castrato would sound like


This was indeed interesting, and for a few moments that "recreation" really got me - it did, briefly, sound ethereal.

Also enjoyed all those close-ups of vocal cords doing their thing!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> This was indeed interesting, and for a few moments that "recreation" really got me - it did, briefly, sound ethereal.
> 
> Also enjoyed all those close-ups of vocal cords doing their thing!


I haven't clicked on it yet, will soon, but in the meantime, have you all heard the young guy who supposedly is a natural castrato, due to an endocrinological condition? He does sound celestial, otherworldly, it's a different quality of voice, and maybe this is the *real* thing, no recreation needed, and I can say that I kind of envy the folks who attended opera during the castrati era and were able to enjoy this kind of singing routinely (I don't envy the castrati themselves, hehehe). Here:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I haven't clicked on it yet, will soon, but in the meantime, have you all heard the young guy who supposedly is a natural castrato, due to an endocrinological condition? He does sound celestial, otherworldly, it's a different quality of voice, and maybe this is the *real* thing, no recreation needed, and I can say that I kind of envy the folks who attended opera during the castrati era and were able to enjoy this kind of singing routinely (I don't envy the castrati themselves, hehehe). Here:


Michael Maniaci is also a natural sopranist - his vocal cords lengthened just a little during puberty but his speaking voice is still quite high. He does sound different from Radu Marian though - this guy is something else, similar to the sound they engineered but with more human depth.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Michael Maniaci is also a natural sopranist - his vocal cords lengthened just a little during puberty but his speaking voice is still quite high. He does sound different from Radu Marian though - this guy is something else, similar to the sound they engineered but with more human depth.


Would you please select a pretty good YouTube of Michael Maniaci for us?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is Maniaci in the Danish production of Giulio Cesare (as I said elsewhere he is the reason I got the DVD)






In the castrati documentary he says in an interview that his voice lies about a sixth above a typical countertenor's.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Here is Maniaci in the Danish production of Giulio Cesare (as I said elsewhere he is the reason I got the DVD)
> 
> In the castrati documentary he says in an interview that his voice lies about a sixth above a typical countertenor's.


Thanks! This is great!
And Giulio Cesare is such a great opera, it's always a pleasure to listen to one of its arias.:tiphat:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> This was indeed interesting, and for a few moments that "recreation" really got me - it did, briefly, sound ethereal.
> 
> Also enjoyed all those close-ups of vocal cords doing their thing!


Agreed, the first 10 seconds or so of the recreation were something else. I never the same interest you've mentioned in hearing a real castrato, as the whole notion always unsettled me too much mentally (chalk it up to being a guy) ... but if that's what they indeed would sound like then I've changed my mind.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Agreed, the first 10 seconds or so of the recreation were something else. I never the same interest you've mentioned in hearing a real castrato, as the whole notion always unsettled me too much mentally (chalk it up to being a guy) ... but if that's what they indeed would sound like then I've changed my mind.


OK, now you guys got me really curious, I'll finally click on the link (I was busy browsing a number of things with more windows open and was postponing the documentary but now I will see it).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I watched the documentary. Oh well, I feel a little disappointed. While everything was fascinating, I kept waiting for the big perfect amazing jaw dropping recreation, and it never came.  They got some approximation and we were left with the intact question - what was it like? I'd rather invest all this research money on a time machine.:lol:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Ha, sorry to have built up your expectations so high. In any event, hope you don't feel it was time entirely wasted


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Ha, sorry to have built up your expectations so high. In any event, hope you don't feel it was time entirely wasted


Oh no, far from that, I really enjoyed it! Thanks for posting it. Like I said, just a little disappointed with the ending but it was a totally enjoyable hour.:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Niobe, Regina de Tebe at Royal Opera House


----------

